# Where to buy pin removal tool? (B&M)



## Rift485 (Feb 2, 2010)

So I want to resize a new Orient watch I just got in and want to buy a pin tool on the way home from work today. I know there are a million sites you can buy them online, but what brick and mortar stores carry them? Target? CVS? Walmart?

Thanks!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

As far as I know, there are none that sell them. I have looked around for the past 2 years and yet to find any.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you have harborfreight near by?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I highly doubt you'll find one anywhere except maybe a watch repair store.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Perseus said:


> I highly doubt you'll find one anywhere except maybe a watch repair store.


What he said. However, I have seen them sparingly at Optical Stores. Not sure why


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

Definitely check Harbor Freight. I'm sure there are a few near you.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

i've bought them from amazon, like $4 each... i don't have any more watches with pins so if you want one pm me.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I did a quick google search and found a supply store in my area of Toronto. Now I always know where to go to find tools, winders, storage cases, etc. I noticed the tools are a little more pricey than i could find online, but I have them in hand right away. They also have a great selection of bands and straps at way less then i would find retail. 

Have you tried doing a search for 'Your city watch repair tools', or something along those lines? It's pretty amazing what you'll find..


----------



## bravoecho (Jan 1, 2009)

Watchmaker's Tools for Collectors look for: "Bergeon 6767F Springbar tool with 2 extra replacement tips"

and never look back


----------

